# Fall shoot with my neighbor's daughter



## arcooke (Nov 14, 2010)

This was my first time to actually go out and take pictures of someone.  Lighting is off in a few of them.. but I only have so much to work with right now having only owned my camera a month.  I have a single 42" circular reflector (gold/silver/white/black, used gold and silver for these).

This girl is so photogenic.. and awesome in front of a camera.  I had a lot of fun.. and got over some of my fears of shooting in public.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice set! The light looks beautiful in the second (my favorite), a nit pick would be to get the whole hand holding the flowers in that shot.

Least liked is the shot through the fence. But I don't hate it.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 14, 2010)

You are off to a great start!  great set and you are right she is very photogenic and comfortable in front of the camera.


----------



## arcooke (Nov 14, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Nice set! The light looks beautiful in the second (my favorite), a nit pick would be to get the whole hand holding the flowers in that shot.
> 
> Least liked is the shot through the fence. But I don't hate it.



She actually picked those flowers and asked for a picture with them.  

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 14, 2010)

She looks like a natural in front of the camera


----------



## rainking (Nov 14, 2010)

I see a future model. Great shots!


----------



## shuttermountain (Nov 14, 2010)

#1: Can you clone out the cable on the wall above and the right to her head. It caught my attention right away.

#5: Too bad there is a hot spot on the left side of the face and neck. Even so, it is a good capture.

The other images are good! I particularly like the through the fence image (#4) as it is different then 99% of images that we usually see.


----------



## Layspeed (Nov 14, 2010)

#6 is my favorite out of these.  She looks so relaxed and enjoying the session.  I like the PP also.  The colors in #2 are nice and vivid.


----------



## Blake.Oney (Nov 14, 2010)

Good job. She really does look like she knew what she was doing. I wish I could get adults that looked that natural half...well more than half the time!


----------



## Seekwence (Nov 15, 2010)

Really nice set; the colors in #2 are great!


----------



## arcooke (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## kundalini (Nov 15, 2010)

Great start and I agree with the others that she seems quite comfortable in front of the camera.

Just a couple of thoughts to consider.  
Strategic use of your reflector to lift the shadows under the brim of the hat would've been a dramatic improvement by lighting her face.  
Dappled light from underneath trees is rarely attractive for your model.  Having an assistant to hold your diffuser would remove the uneven lighting.


----------

